# Calf with creaking bones???



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

We have a 2-month old bottle Charolais calf who has started having problems. She had been in a stall but with the weather turning nicer we moved her to an outside pen with shelter about 2 weeks ago. In the past week, she has gotten stiff in her rear legs and when she walks you can hear what sounds like her bones creaking. I've never heard anything like it.

Her appetite is excellent and she will get herself up and walk around but is slow and stiff in her joints. Any ideas as to what the problem could be would be appreciated.


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

When you squeeze her legs, do you get any crunching noise?


----------



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

Yes, we were checking her joints yesterday to see if they felt hot and they crunched.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

I would get a vets opinion quickly. Does the calf have a fever? How long has she had these symptoms?


----------



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

We are taking her to the vet tomorrow, no fever and she started acting like this over the past week.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

I would be very interested in what the vet says. The crackly skin sounds like a black-leg symptom, but otherwise doesn't. I don't think that shows up in that young of stock either. Please let us know what you find.


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

Untreated ''navel ill'' infection?


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Sounds like Blackleg to me also in respect of the crackling but this is *usually* found in the rump or shoulder, *usually * affects animals between 6-24 months of age, *usually* fatal within 12-24 hours and the animal is very ill beforehand. Not much of this would seem to apply to yours but I guess that doesn't necessarily rule it out.

I too will be interested in what the vet says. I sincerely hope that it isn't but if it is, have the vet explain the longer terms repercussions this may have on your other cattle and farm.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Wanda said:


> Untreated ''navel ill'' infection?


Wanda, I thought about that too but wouldn't expect the crackling and would have expected to have seen a sick calf before now along with swollen, hot joints. Again, the fact that it hasn't been sick doesn't rule out the possibility that it isn't arthritis and if it's got one or the other, arthritis is probably the more preferable. 

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Any news here yet? Sure would like to hear what the diagnosis was..


----------



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

Our vet has not been able to get out here but did mention the possibility of navel ill. We have given her a penicillin shot and started her on amoxicillin on the chance that is what it is. Hopefully, he'll get out here tomorrow.


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

If it turns out to be Navel Ill, you have a big chance of it becoming Joint Ill.

Goggle Joint Ill and read alot before investing to much if it sets in.


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

Outcome?????


----------



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

The vet came out Friday and checked out the calf. He said it was nerve damage and there was nothing we could do. According to him, it could go either way. We've been massaging and walking her around which is seeming to help some. She is still getting up and down on her own albeit wobbly so we are keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

Thanks for the update! Does the calf still have a temp?


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Mmm, I've got to be honest and say that I wouldn't be too happy with that diagnosis. Sounds too easy. To the best of my knowledge, nerve damage doesn't make for stiff and crunchy joints. Where is this nerve damage supposed to be and how is she supposed to have got it. Does she live with other calves that may have pushed her around, are there any signs that she was hooning around in the paddock and slipped. What was the long term prognosis for her?

*BUT* having said that, nor have I seen her and nor am I a vet. I hope very much that she comes right for you.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

Her mother would not let her nurse so she may have been kicked or knocked down by her. Unfortunately, we had to put her down this morning as she had lost control of her rear legs. I hate to lose any animal but it seems especially hard when they are bottle babies.


----------



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

P.S. Thank you to everyone who has replied. Sharing the knowledge among us is so beneficial to all.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

I will do some searching. It seems to me I read some where charolais are pron to have a condition that affects thier legs. Seems they go stiff then go down hill from there. I am not certain but might be some thing to do with the double muscling of them. Usally from what I can recall strikes younger animals.
Bob


----------



## Karin L (Oct 5, 2006)

Arthrogryposis almost sounds like what this char calf has...but I could be wrong.......


----------

